# Anyone use MiniDSP for full range EQing?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got a BFD but just started reading about its weak SNR ratio which makes it less than ideal for full-range EQing.

http://www.minidsp.com/onlinestore/browse/15-minidsp-in-a-box?sef=hc

Seems like a pretty cool idea...being able to access it via USB and some software to make corrections. Still worried about sound quality though. I dont see a SNR spec here, though Im kinda new to this and may not recognize it.

http://www.minidsp.com/images/documents/Product Brief-MiniDSP 2x4 Box.pdf

Thanks!!


----------



## StanDingwave (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never used a BFD (but yes, a DEQ2496); also have had a miniDSP "2x4" for about a year and currently playing with it as "full range EQ" (actually, replacing the Bose EQ) for a set of original Bose 901) with good result. I have no noise issues in my current set-up. As strictly an EQ, I don't think the miniDSP is as capable as the DEQ2496, but it is about 1/2 the price too. Based on owning these two devices, I would still recommend the MiniDSP (with REW to tweak it), if all you are going to do is speaker EQ.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool....hey thanks for ur input!

After looking at their plugins, I'm having a little bit of a hard drime figuring out which DSP plugin I would wanna grab to EQ my speakers:

http://www.minidsp.com/onlinestore/browse/13-audio-plug-ins?sef=hc

I'd like to have a parametric eq (to setup more refined filters) as opposed to a graphic eq. Does REW communicate with any of the plugins?

Thanks!!


----------



## StanDingwave (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, indirectly. REW will let you export a file in a format that MiniDSP (the PEQ advanced plug-in) can read. It is in biquad form so you can't easily change it once it's loaded into the plug-in. This is a feature of the plug-ins that have "advanced" in their name.

MiniDSP is a bit confusing on the variety of plug-ins they have available. If all you will be doing is EQ speakers, you don't need a crossover, but I think most (if not all) of the plug-ins do that. Whether or not you use the x-over, you can easily choose from a graphic EQ or the parametric. If you plan to use REW, I suggest the "two-way advanced (PEQ)". Also (duh!) I forgot to mention with all the plug-ins, you can set the values by slider and/or text input. The advanced plug-in also has a biquad calculator (you can get up to 20 filters per channel using some trickery.)


----------

